
Popularity of Salvia May Thwart Medical Use - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/09/us/09salvia.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
rms
The article doesn't touch on medical uses other than the same therapeutic ones
as other psychedelics and I doubt that salvia would be as good medically in
that sense as the more traditional psychedelics.

This is the most interesting medical usage of salvia: a new atypical opioid.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herkinorin>

